

GCHQ data snooping has "destroyed trust in British tech" - auxbuss
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/385285/gchq-data-snooping-has-destroyed-trust-in-british-tech/

======
a3n
> GCHQ was also said to have been "responsible for identifying, recruiting and
> running covert agents in the global telecommunications industry".

> Britain’s various spy agencies believe their work has protected citizens,
> not made them more vulnerable to attack.

This effort, and the rest of their "protection," is as if they've ordered all
home builders to install a fake rock next to each house's back door, with a
master key. Then the agencies hire legions of "checkers," to sneak around
back, get the key, and look inside the house to see if anything bad is
happening.

Now those keys are out there in those fake rocks, available for anyone to use
who can discover them. We're also at the mercy of the checkers, who may or may
not remain honest.

Thanks!

